

China Battles the Information Barbarians - bengebre
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704878904575031263063242900.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsThird

======
vorg
Why is China a top-down Confucian society and the West a bottom-up democratic
society?

Jared Diamond attributes it to geography:
<http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/diamond_rich/rich_p6.html>

Just look at the map: <http://www.map-of-china.org/china-relief-map.gif>

